# Alsaka Flys



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

> The only fish in the rivers in July will be Kings. The Chums, cohos, pinks, and sockeyes will come later.


Acutaly the late run Kings will be there but, mid July is a great time for Reds and Pinks and the Silvers are starting.f......depending on where your at it is also a great time for Dolly's and Big Bows.



> I cant understand why people go to Alaska to combat fish!!!!! I know it's easy access but why not spend the extra time to find a creek with maybe 2 people on it?


Your right Alex. We already have planned two walks that are about 3-6 miles to where we will fish, one drift on the Upper Kenai and looking a day fly in or another drift on an isolated stream.......I expect company, but I agree with some effort relaxed fishing can be found.....no different then the Manistee during Salmon Season............we're also doing a Halibut Charter on July 22nd out of Sewart.

Can't wait to get there.


----------



## UBDSLO1 (Feb 23, 2004)

Seward is a great place for the salt. One of the guys last year that we fished with on a fly-out trip said that he landed a 300lb plus halibut out of there.:yikes: 
As far as the combat fishing goes, yes, there is lots of that. The mighty Kenai is no exception either, as there are boats upon boats. One of the bad spots that I saw was the Russian River. If one does enough hiking though, you can find great spots to fish.
Mark, sorry for the thread hi-jak.


----------



## bucklessyooper (Jun 13, 2003)

alexsalmon said:


> Lining is sliding the line through the fishes mouth and setting the hook which often results in a hook just outside the jaws.



How do you do it??


----------



## Frogfish01 (Jan 25, 2007)

alexsalmon said:


> I cant understand why people go to Alaska to combat fish!!!!! I know it's easy access but why not spend the extra time to find a creek with maybe 2 people on it?


Normally the rivers with better runs, such as Sheep Creek and the Kenai, are crowded with fisherman. it may take you a long hike to reach seclusion. 

There are some rivers that are rarely fished, but it takes effort and time to find them, and fish might not be as numerous and large.



> great time for Reds and Pinks and the Silvers are starting.


Looking back, the run for pinks and sockeyes doe start in early July. However, prime fishing for cohos is September/October.


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

> How do you do it??


That is a whole thread in upon it's self. 

It's really just a matter of drifting line through a large group of fish....lining fish is simply a matter of putting you line accross fish and with a little luck the line drags accross the face of a fish, through it's mouth, hook catches on the outside, feels like a bite, set the hook.

UBD, you havn't hijacked a thread, discusses flys, techniques, fishing and Alaska..........gotta keep in touch 

I am going to be trying to get with you while your there, or immediately upon your return to get a feel for the runs, as I am headed there when you come backl...........I think.


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

How about these for Bead Egg fishing. I know they usually put them on the line and we will fish that way as well, but in the fly only water they have to be attached to the hook


----------



## alexsalmon (Feb 16, 2006)

I agree with runs being better in the combat areas but why don't ya just go to tippy or 6th street if ya wanna combat fish??? 

2paws, the bead flies look good, maybe put a little "milt" on it???

I cant wait for the summer salmon!!


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Probably off-topic at this point, but if you get tired of the kings, try some muddlers and flesh flies for the "lesser species" (dollies and rainbows)

You're in for a real treat.


----------



## Wellston (Dec 28, 2000)

Shoeman said:


> Probably off-topic at this point, but if you get tired of the kings, try some muddlers and flesh flies for the "lesser species" (dollies and rainbows)
> 
> You're in for a real treat.


Good advice! Had a riot fishing for both behind the sockeye.
Jim


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

> I agree with runs being better in the combat areas but why don't ya just go to tippy or 6th street if ya wanna combat fish???


A picture says a thousand words.


----------



## Frogfish01 (Jan 25, 2007)

Sheep Creek Salmon, caught by my friend Dennis:


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

In all the reading that I have done, three words keep coming up

Purple............ESL...............Beads.

My latest creation, and most deadly of weapons.............I introduce the

Purple Bunny Glass Bead Egg Sucking Leach.

I'm going to refine it a bit and try to quit crowding the eye, but other then that this is pretty much it.


----------



## tjfishinboy (Oct 5, 2006)

for kings my number one fly last year on y two week trip was a chartreuse bunny strip. nothin special just tied it over some lead and a strong hook and made the whole flie from 2-4 inches long. bring plenty. also flesh flies, mice and plenty of egg patterns. also some small dries if u find some grayling theyre a blast. it doesnt really matter what dries i was catching them on brown drakes. good luck!
























sorry theyre so big. all were on flies..... that i tied.


----------



## tjfishinboy (Oct 5, 2006)

2PawsRiver said:


> How about these for Bead Egg fishing. I know they usually put them on the line and we will fish that way as well, but in the fly only water they have to be attached to the hook


i tried that in a couple few rivers and for me they never seemed to work id have trout follow them then just keep turning around but hey maybe it will be the ticket for you


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

Nice Job TJ and thanks for the input.......mind telling me what area you were fishing and what time of year.?


----------



## tjfishinboy (Oct 5, 2006)

we went june 28th to july 19th last year. 

well the grayling were caught in a place called fish creek halfway between delta jct. and fairbanks. it was about a 2 1/2 mile walk in but u can fish all the way along it. its highly adviseable to bring the shotguns and some bear mace cuz its thick thick stuff but there were piles f grayling almost one after another all between 12-16 inches long in a creek 2 feet wide. 

the salmon is from goose creek about an hour and a half north of anchorage. im pretty sure you can only fish weekends but check the regs. there were between 30-100 fish in front of us all day and not one person showed up other than us. it was nonstop action. again bring the gun and berspray as we saw grizz tracks right by us on the bank. 

we fished the middle kenai from skilak lake down but i dont remember where to. but didnt really know what we were doing so we didnt catch anything but we saw some bows that had to be in the 10+ class and some dollies prolly just as big. since weve been home we learned that they kill the bows on that stretch with fleshies all season.

the sockeyes were really late last year so we only hit the beginning of that run and didnt catch none. 

theres a book called flyfishers guide to alaska and we had it propped open on the dash the whole time we were driving around the interior looking for rivers and lakes to fish. i highly recommend picking up that book.


----------



## tommytubular (Jan 25, 2002)

fly fishing with shotguns and bear spray.....how cool is that!:lol: 

Some day I hope I get to make that trip.....


----------



## Rumajz (Dec 29, 2005)

That makes two of us TT. Someday. It feels so far, at least to me. Not so far for Mark anymore, lucky guy; come to think of it, I think there might be some kind of luggage I could fit into, how about it 2Paws? :lol: :lol:


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

Trust me, just as much as I am looking forward to this, I really can't afford it, and came real close to putting it off yet another year, telling myself that next year I will be in a better position to do this.

I think when you start seeing people your age and younger die, it kinda puts things into prospective...........I'm middle class and will always have bills and most likely will never make enough money to not have to be careful about how I spend it.

There are a handful of things I told myself I would do before I died, have managed a good percentage of them............some I will most likely have to pass on, such as a night with Japanesse Twins (either they or my wife would kill me).............others I'm going to try and check off that list, and this is one of them.

I think I can pull this whole thing off, Airfare and all for around a thousand dollars. If so and Alaska lives up to my expectations............start putting your pennies away now, because July 2008............Alex/TJ/Frog, start cutting some lawns, Roman, build a couple extra houses, Tommy/Buckless/Wicked/Gunrod/Dino put in those vacation slips, and you Alaskan Vets.................it's a MS outing to Alaska:yikes:


----------



## Rumajz (Dec 29, 2005)

:woohoo1: 
Sounds great Mark, I am in. You test it for us and bring all those great pictures needed for overtime motivation (I would never believe that self employed people have to do overtime to saved that extra $, until I became self employed). We will then elect you as the MS-Alaska outing tour guide and you take us to all the secret holes you discovered and avoid all those that did not produce - if there is such a thing in Alaska.  I can't wait for those pictures and hope there will be at least one picture that has a fish at least as big as you :yikes:  .


----------

